# Copper sulfate solution



## Mcnew32(Ag) (Oct 21, 2014)

Hello,
I was wondering if there were a way to make elemental CU (copper) from copper carbonate. I have been doing some research on the copper sulfate solution left over from the AR reaction. I have 5 buckets if solution all neutralized from acid. I have also noticed that there is a thick layer of gray sludge at the bottom of each bucket. I know that i need to filter everything and and just end up with clear liquid which is copper sulfate solution if im not mistaken. If anyone has experience with this process please give me a few pointers.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Geo (Oct 22, 2014)

You will have to give more information before anyone can help you. What was processed in the solution? Any gold filled? Is there any way that there was silver in the feed stock? Have you tested the grey sludge to see what it is? Will it dissolve in hot water? Does some but not all dissolve in hot water? You may be able to tell that I'm more interested in the grey sludge. The copper is easy so moving on. Did you check to see whether or not anything will cement out of solution on a piece of bare copper? Did the solution react when you added the copper but nothing cemented out? Did the copper turn dark after a minute or two of being in the solution? Did you test the solution using stannous chloride? Is the solution acidic or basic?


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 22, 2014)

Aqua regia doesn't create copper sulfate.

Göran


----------



## Mcnew32(Ag) (Oct 23, 2014)

The blue solution is from gold filled, CPU pins, circuit breaker scrap and other scrap process of that sort. I have not done too much testing of the liquid of grey mud material its self. I do know that the solution was exhausted of any gold and/or silver that may be in the solution. I was asking this because obviously the dark blue liquid has copper in it and im sure it is in a high concentration because of how dark blue it is. I wanted to filter off the liquid from all solid particles and turn the liquid into a safe liquid to just pour down the drain. This is my over all goal. All the solution has been neutralized from acid using urea. There is a possibility that there is a very small percentage of silver and gold. I will filter the solution and collect the grey mud and get back to you. I will also use stannous chloride to test the solution and see if the mud disolved in heated water per your direction.


----------



## bswartzwelder (Oct 23, 2014)

A very simple test using stannous chloride will tell you in less than a second if there is gold in your solution. You need to test your stannous chloride before you use it with gold chloride because stannous chloride has a definite shelf life. Without testing, you just simply DO NOT KNOW what you have in there. 

You've been a member for a very short time. Most forum members will not answer your questions until you've proven you are willing to do some of the work yourself. For now, I would suggest you put everything away (that way you will know where your values are) and start studying. Read Hoke (It's a free download here on the forum) and perform her acquaintance tests. Read the forum to see what mistakes others have made and how they have been corrected. Read the safety section so you can know how to deal with the waste you will be creating. Once you show that you are willing to put forth the effort, you will get more responses that you could ever imagine.

What you will be working with is dangerous and could maim or kill you, your family, your pets, and your neighbors. Just one drop of Sodium Hydroxide can cause instant, permanent , blindness. The acids can react with almost every type of chemical, or metal giving off chlorine gas. 

Sit back with your favorite beverage and start reading. Your PM's will be waiting for you. Continuing without a plan of what you want to accomplish is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 23, 2014)

I'd be testing across the board and not just for gold given the range of source material.


----------

